# Trion (Rift) gehackt?



## Rizoma (25. Dezember 2011)

Hatte eben diese Mail im Postkasten!



> *Wichtige Mitteilung zu deinem Trion Worlds Account*
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+1]Hallo XXX,[/SIZE][/FONT]                             Wir  haben vor Kurzem festgestellt, dass sich unbefugte Eindringlinge  Zugriff auf die Nutzerdatenbank von Trion Worlds verschafft haben. Die  betroffene Datenbank enthält unter anderem folgende Informationen: Benutzername,  verschlüsseltes Passwort, Geburtsdatum, E-Mail-Adresse,  Rechnungsanschrift sowie die ersten und letzten vier Ziffern der  verwendeten Kreditkarten und deren Ablaufdatum.
> 
> ...


----------



## IconX (25. Dezember 2011)

Richtig, ist aber keine News mehr, sondern eher 2-3 Tage alt. Nachlesen kannst du das zb auf Computerbase.


----------



## Rizoma (25. Dezember 2011)

Richtig steht ja auch nicht als User-News sondern im MMO teil des Forums einige werden es evtl. noch nicht wissen, die Leute die es Betrifft wurden ja eh per Mail informiert


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

ich frag mich ob dich leute die sich um sowas kümmern den ganzen tag zugekifft neben dem serverrack liegen ....


----------

